# Lebermuth Co-Op - Anyone Interested?



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to see if anyone was interested in a Lebermuth co-op. They are only 20 minutes from me. I can fit 4 - 7 (depends on box shape) 1 lb bottles in a $10.95 flat rate shipping box. Lebermuth has a $300 minimum order (really no min, but if under $300, there is a $20 surcharge). I'd be happy to host this monthly or every other month. 

Let me know if you are interested. If so, please include scent and type (eo/fo). If they have everything in stock, they usually can have it ready in a couple of days. Then I'd just have to pack and ship.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lemme look and get back to you.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I would be interested. Are you going to do just one scent at a time or multiples?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

What do y'all recommend? Any signature scent that I just shouldn't live without?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm interested too.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita: I didn't plan on rebottling. Their packaging min is 1 lb. Their total order $$ is $300. So we can all order whatever we want/need, in 1 lb quantities (or greater - I think their next package is 5 lbs) as long as the total order reaches $300.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

I would be interested in Peppermint EO, and Bulgarian Lavender if the prices are good... 
Lilac Fo also...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, well that's even better! How do we find out what the prices would be for a specific oil? I'm really in need of Lavender and Peppermint at the moment...but do need a price to make sure my teeny tiny budget can swing it!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Although rebottling is a pain, there is a price break if ordering in larger quantities (ie, 5, 10, or 25 lbs) that might make it worth it. For example, the Lavender 40/42 is $45.10 for 1 lb, but if you order 10 lbs, it drops to $37.65/lb. The Bulgarian Lavender, unfortunately, is still quite high: $99.55/lb for 1 lb.

You can go here to see EO prices: http://shop.lebermuth.com/essential_oils.php
And here for FOs: http://shop.lebermuth.com/manufactured_fragrances.php


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the links, Stacey.

I never thought there'd be enough interest in one oil to buy 5 lbs. If that's the case, certainly I could/would repackage.

I've never done this before. Should we include a cut-off date so that people will take a look at the pricing as well as their inventories?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, their prices are higher than what I normally pay. Is the quality really that much better?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't used many sources. So if you're getting a better price, certainly stick with them. And please share who you get your scents from.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to look at their website. I've never bought anything from there. Is it good stuff?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to place an order with Lebermuth tomorrow. Please let me know if you want to purchase anything from them and I will order it. I should be able to pick it up Monday or Tuesday and ship it out no later than Wednesday. Please e-mail me by tomorrow, noon. E-mail address is: [email protected].

Thanks.


----------

